# First airplane travel and weird TSA request



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

So I’m very proud of Vienna’s behavior on her first air travel as a SD. She did beyond fantastic especially under the circumstances!
Maybe I’m wrong but, I don't think TSA is very well trained on how to handle a SD to be honest. Not when the metal detector alarms anyway.
We come up to security checkpoint and everybody loves Vienna, TSA agent even asks if she can keep the dog…LOL
As we walk thru the detector the alarm goes off and we are asked to go back. I tell the agent Vienna has metal buckles on her vest and collar. They ask me to remove them…what? No then I have no way to control her if by chance she gets freaked out. Slim chance but you never know and this is our first time…So they basically want to see who is triggering the alarm and then ask if she will stay while I walk thru by myself…UGH sure she is very obedient but in a crowded airport on her very first time its nerve racking for me anyway. I tell TSA she is trained to follow me at all times but I will make her sit and wait for me to call her. Sitz command given she is perfect…I walk thru and then give heir command and as expected she does…perfect. TSA asks if she bites and if they can pat her down since the alarm went off like I told them it would. Of course I let them pat Vienna down, she is perfect again. This happens on both ways of the trip…Vienna was excellent. All the training paid off big time.

But the classes I took while training Vienna said the SD should never be out of my control and on leash at all times. Was their request legal? I did not try to push back on anything they asked as it just seemed they were clueless on how to handle this situation. I trust Vienna very much but anything can happen especially since there were other dogs in the area and I don't know how they would behave towards my dog? I know some police/military dogs are very dog reactive and what would I do if my dog is off leash and another dog tries to run up to her or worse…

Overall all went well but I still keep thinking this was not proper procedure to handle the situation. Just want to be prepared for next time is really all I am looking for advice on…

Thoughts or experiences? TIA!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

I don’t have any experience taking any kind of dog on planes, but I’m thinking that perhaps a slip lead would make the process easier, if for any reason, it happens again.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

This is a situation I'd never thought about. You may have to get a none metal vest and leash system. But yes, there needs to be another way to check in


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Both the above suggestions would have been mine. You'd think in SD training/education, they would have covered airport metal detectors and the alternatives. Honestly, it's on you to pass through security without setting off alarm bells.

Good for Vienna!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My thought is to have a cotton braided long slip lead that are used for hunting dogs. I have a short one that I use for Samson.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Do you have a, "Known Traveler Number" KTN?? If you get one of those, you do have to pay about $80.00, but it's a Pre Screening, it may help. You want the TSA Pre✔ 






TSA PreCheck® | Transportation Security Administration







www.tsa.gov


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What an awesome dog!!!! Congratulations on this first trip


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I can't answer your question, but wanted to add, great job Vienna! You must be so proud.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

In short - both scenarios are OK, the second being standard and generally preferred but the first option exists in case it’s not ideal for your dog to be touched. They can’t enforce that you hand over the dog or remove any of her equipment, and aren’t supposed to ask but they may after witnessing other SD users chose to do so. Imo, neither you or TSA were wrong. The org that I work for has a video that’s provided to our clients, we also practice it during training (I love pretending to be the agent, we make it fun) - I’ll see if I can find it and share.

edit: here is the video that TSA created, it’s specifically for guide dog users so everything may not apply and there are audio descriptions throughout the video. I’ll PM you the additional travel information that we provide our clients.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

I like the suggestion of carrying a non-metal lead for such things. It doesn’t need to be special, fancy or bulky, just adequate for the situation. Note that she was fine with the situation but you were not. Even in this, trust you dog, her temperament and all that training. 😊

Keep in mind that not all SDs are really SDs and that someone might use a well trained dog to pose as an SD to smuggle something onto the plane.

It doesn’t sound like they treated you incorrectly. And it sounds like they tried to accommodate you the best they could and still get their job done. As her handler I believe it is incumbent on you to be prepared to remove her service gear if requested at the screening (keep in mind that there may be other situations that might call for this).

Sounds like everyone did a good job and all are a little wiser for it 😉👍


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the advice and support! Your suggestions will certainly help make our next trip even smoother.
To be fair the TSA agents were all extremely friendly, understanding and polite. Vienna and I happily complied with all their requests.
Side note, one of the agents, in jest said, ”the dog stays with me and you two can proceed”…another asked me for my number, I asked why? He was looking for a trainer for his dog…sorry I am no where near qualified to be a professional…LOL

They just seemed like they never had this situation before and had to call a supervisor on the return trip. But I completely understand their caution, having been a frequent business traveler especially pre/post 9/11…The metal buckle on the vest and collar were definitely the reason why the alarm went off. It was scary to have her out of my control for those few seconds…felt like hours. But all went without a hitch, so yes I am so proud of her achievements.
Actually, even more frustrating was the 2 hour delay we had to endure on the plane prior to take off because someone forgot to check if there was running water on the plane…duh!

Thanks again for the responses, I have read each one throughly and made mental notes for our next travel.

@Fodder I will view the video and look out for your pm. Much appreciated! Love, love, love this forum…

Vienna went to visit her brother Rocky and enjoy Miami Beach after the plane ride…


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

We take our therapy dogs into the jail. The first time they wanted us to walk through the metal detector, and occasionally a new jailer askes us to, but we tell them the dogs leashes and collars will set them off because they are metal, and once they figured that out, we never do it. But we did have to pass a background check and have our drivers license on file with the department for their records, so...


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

@Honey Maid Yes the TSA pre-check helped very much. Not having to remove my shoes, jacket, etc allowed me to fully concentrate on the task we needed to perform, getting thru the metal detector.

Thanks to all again…


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Fodder said:


> In short - both scenarios are OK, the second being standard and generally preferred but the first option exists in case it’s not ideal for your dog to be touched. They can’t enforce that you hand over the dog or remove any of her equipment, and aren’t supposed to ask but they may after witnessing other SD users chose to. Imo, neither you or TSA was wrong. The org that I work for has a video that’s provided to our clients, we also practice it during training (I love pretending to be the agent, we make it fun) - I’ll see if I can find it and share.
> 
> edit: here is the video that TSA created, it’s specifically for guide dog users so everything may not apply and there are audio descriptions throughout the video. I’ll PM you the additional travel information that we provide our clients.


The video linked should be mandatory viewing for all SD training class as well as all TSA agents! I never knew it existed and will suggest this to the people that provided my training. This was not how our experience went to be honest…and rightly so, seems the dog in their video was wearing much more metal than Vienna  

I am learning so much from this forum!

Thanks again!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

doubleroll said:


> The video linked should be mandatory viewing for all SD training class as well as all TSA agents! I never knew it existed and will suggest this to the people that provided my training. This was not how our experience went to be honest…and rightly so, seems the dog in their video was wearing much more metal than Vienna
> 
> I am learning so much from this forum!
> 
> Thanks again!


There may be a more general version to cover other types of service dogs - this is just the one i had handy.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Fodder said:


> There may be a more general version to cover other types of service dogs - this is just the one i had handy.


I think they tried to generalize it in my course…to be honest they did cover some of these expectations but no to the visual detail in the video but sure it is very specific. In our situation we don't need all that support from TSA. Good stuff in any case…


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I bought a short leather traffic lead that can stay attached to a collar.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great job with your girl. Sigh. It is the world we live in now. If some yayhoo sees the service dog triggering the alarm but let to go through without any question, they will be packing dogs with explosives or guns and get them past security. We think it is terrible that they bother infants and children and little old ladies, but these monsters will use babies and old ladies if they think it will work. They relieved my mother of her scissors. She has an ostomy bag, and needs to cut the flanges every time she works the thing, and they took her scissors. My mom says they just wanted to steal her scissors. She also had to try to explain to the agent in Guatamala that the bulge under her clothes was medical. I suppose some drug trafficker somewhere would be taping drugs to their skin where an ostomy bag would go, if they thought it would work. It is just the world we live in. I suppose you can try to get a vest with plastic buckles for her. She is a beauty.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

If 5lbs of cocaine was surgically placed in a dogs abdomen before - that’s proof enough that there are no limits of how far ppl will go.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

☝🏽 Yes guys… 1994, it was an Old English Sheepdog, flight from Colombia to New York.


----------

